# Thanks for your help



## polyn1708

I cannot find a proper way to translate "thank you for your help" in Chinese
would it be something like : "谢谢帮助我" ?


----------



## BODYholic

谢谢您的帮忙.

Posted via mobile


----------



## polyn1708

Ok, 谢谢 !!!


----------



## yuechu

Hello,
Are 谢谢你的帮助 and 谢谢你的帮忙 the same? (For example, would one be before the help happens and one after? (or perhaps I am just thinking in French logic))
Thanks!!


----------



## xiaolijie

I think both are the same, especially in relation to the distinction "before and after".


----------



## yuechu

Is "谢谢你的帮忙" more common than "谢谢你的帮助"?


----------



## Siouxxsie

They are both quite common in daily conversation.
But to me，“谢谢你的帮助” sounds more formal and less colloquial than “谢谢你的帮忙”.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

帮忙is more like a verb whereas 帮助 is a noun.
So they shuld be 谢谢你帮忙 and 谢谢你的帮助


----------



## SuperXW

Siouxxsie said:


> But to me，“谢谢你的帮助” sounds more formal and less colloquial than “谢谢你的帮忙”.


I agree. 帮助 does sound more formal and less colloquial than 帮忙.


retrogradedwithwind said:


> 帮忙is more like a verb whereas 帮助 is a noun.
> So they shuld be 谢谢你帮忙 and 谢谢你的帮助


Both 帮忙 and 帮助 can be either a verb or a noun. 
帮忙 is more often to be used as a verb, but 你的帮忙(noun) is also common.
When using as verbs, 帮忙 is usually intransitive and 帮助 is usually transitive. So 帮忙我, 帮助我.


----------



## Skatinginbc

幫忙 vs. 幫助
你能幫忙把垃圾扔掉嗎 (= 你能替我把垃圾扔掉嗎)？
你能幫助我把垃圾扔掉嗎 (= 你能助我一臂之力把垃圾扔掉嗎)？
你能幫忙把他扶起來嗎 (= 你能替我把他扶起來嗎)？
你能幫忙把我扶起來嗎 (= 你能替我把我扶起來嗎)？
你能幫助我活下去嗎？ 
你能幫忙我活下去嗎？

幫忙 do someone a favor, do something for someone or in place of someone as an act of kindness (e.g., 幫忙翻譯 do the translating for me, or do some of the translating for me, for instance, you may translate some part and I'll do the rest.)

幫助 to assist, to help, to give someone a hand (e.g., 幫助我翻譯 to assist me in translation work, for example, going through my translation line by line and helping me correct the errors.)

谢谢你帮忙 thanks for the favor.
谢谢你相助 thanks for the help.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## philchinamusical

Moderator's Note: Off-topic comment moved from this thread


yuechu said:


> 谢谢你们的帮忙！


I'd say "谢谢你们的帮助". "帮忙" is a verb usually. And 不客气！


----------



## yuechu

Oh, thanks for the correction, philchinamusical!
(re: your profile picture, I also love Phantom of the Opera!)


----------



## Ghabi

philchinamusical said:


> I'd say "谢谢你们的帮助".


It doesn't need to be "corrected" (cf. post#9).


----------

